# ISO help making sweet fruit yogurt from bitter live yogurt



## new_cook (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi

First great forum.

Sorry I'm not a good cook. I can only boil an egg.

Can you please help me. I want to change live bitter natural yoghurt into sweet fruit yoghurt?

I've tried a few dodgy ways but it comes out all wrong. It tastes weird.  A quick and simple way, if possible, please.

Can you please help???


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi, new cook. Welcome to DC 

What are you doing now and why is it not working?


----------



## new_cook (Nov 4, 2013)

I whisk it by hand and add sweet fruit. Strawberries, black berries etc.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 4, 2013)

Have you tried using jams?


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 4, 2013)

Jams would mix in better. You can also drizzle it with honey


----------



## merstar (Nov 4, 2013)

A few ideas:
Mix in a mashed up ripe, sweet banana - I've done that many times and it really sweetens up the yogurt. Can also add a little vanilla extract and/or maple syrup.
Puree berries of choice with sugar, and mix them in.


----------

